# Pose as above post's type



## ShadoWolf (Jun 5, 2012)

Well, basically you take a picture acting like the above poster's type. 
It'll be fun or whatever, if yall even reply. :frustrating:
I'm trying to use characters, am I any good?


----------



## Meekers (May 30, 2013)

Animu desu
its sideways yay







EDIT: Fixed it~


----------



## Persian (Jul 16, 2012)

OMG! That's fabulous!


----------



## Meekers (May 30, 2013)

I'm looking down on all of youse.
I meant to upload dis a few days ago XD


----------



## Persian (Jul 16, 2012)




----------

